# Is this bike a rare CWC 1937 Chrome Master



## John (Jan 25, 2014)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=121258997809
Looks like the one in the ad


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 25, 2014)

*I'm watching this one...*

Don't know much about it but I figured it was a Cleveland welding bike as well.


----------

